# Where should I install my HiTie?



## Abbzug (Jan 2, 2012)

I purchased a hiTie for camping and endurance rides, but I'm not sure where the best place to install it is on my trailer. The instructions say to pick a someplace "reinforced." 

I'd prefer it to be on the passenger side of the trailer. I can move the spare tire inside the tack room, to keep it from turning into a chew toy. 

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I think they're clever devices. I have only seen a picture of one in action (so to speak) and it was mounted on the back corner of the trailer on the driver's side -- that enabled the horse to stand behind the trailer or beside it which would be helpful for getting out of wind/rain.

How is it installed? Welded? Bolted?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Personally I'd go to the center upright on the passenger side. But being sure that door latches are out of reach, getting a rope or halter caught can happen and is always a bad situation. 
If you do move the spare, beside to cut the mounting bracket off a swell. The brackets are typically not horse friendly with the tire removed. I'd leave the tire. 

Honestly I'd think the left side (drivers side) would be a better option. There's less things to worry about getting caught on. And you wouldn't have a horse right there in the tack door area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Abbzug (Jan 2, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> I think they're clever devices. I have only seen a picture of one in action (so to speak) and it was mounted on the back corner of the trailer on the driver's side -- that enabled the horse to stand behind the trailer or beside it which would be helpful for getting out of wind/rain.
> 
> How is it installed? Welded? Bolted?


 
The mounting bracket is attached with two 1/2 inch bolts.


----------

